# Field vs Combo vs Target arrow points.



## Joe Hohmann (Oct 24, 2013)

I have been shooting arrows with what is called "Combo" points. These look similar to Field points, and have a very sharp point. (these are on page 93 of the Lancaster catalog). I was wondering about the pros and cons in switching to Target points since they are bullet shaped and it seems they would not go as deep into my block target (and wearing it out as fast, pass-through-wise). Also, I'm thinking they may not puncture the vanes on other close arrows like the Combo ones do, every now and then. I'm shooting a 30# recurve at paper targets on a Field Logic Invasion Block Target. I had been using a less expensive Black Hole target, but the center wore out pretty fast. An education on the function and pros/cons of points would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

Field points cause less damage to targets; target points cause less damage to other arrows when they collide.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Joe - 

The original purpose of field points was to lessen penetration in hard objects (trees, stumps). After the initial impact by the tip, slowing the arrow's speed, the shoulder acts as a second hit, theoretically slowing it down even more. How much of a difference that makes in foam, I really don't know, since foam stops the arrow primarily by friction along the sides of the shaft.. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Oct 24, 2013)

Viper and Jeb, thank you...that makes sense. I think over the next few weeks I will experiment with both field and target points and 1. see how far each penetrates a unused side of my block target, and 2. see if I can see different types of "damage" to the target's layers. I suspect the field points may travel further, but do less "damage", while the target points may rip-up the layers more. My Easton arrows are screw-in, so I can switch tips easily. I will report back.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

The screw-in points are primarily for those who hunt - they do most of their practicing with the screw-ins of whatever type they prefer and then easily switch them to broadheads for final tuning and actual hunting. Field, combo or bullet, makes no real difference.

Aside from the convenience, there's really no reason for a target shooter to use the screw-ins. They are not as precisely made as "proper" target points - not as straight or evenly matched in weight, may be slightly larger or smaller than the shaft diameter, and tend to come unscrewed. You might be better off getting glue-in target points specific to your particular arrow shaft.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Oct 24, 2013)

Stash said:


> The screw-in points are primarily for those who hunt - they do most of their practicing with the screw-ins of whatever type they prefer and then easily switch them to broadheads for final tuning and actual hunting. Field, combo or bullet, makes no real difference.
> 
> Aside from the convenience, there's really no reason for a target shooter to use the screw-ins. They are not as precisely made as "proper" target points - not as straight or evenly matched in weight, may be slightly larger or smaller than the shaft diameter, and tend to come unscrewed. You might be better off getting glue-in target points specific to your particular arrow shaft.


I'm trying to operate under "If it ain't broke, don't try to fix it". When I got into archery last year, I took my 30# vintage recurve to a archery shop that trains JOAD kids and asked for arrows. They sold me 6 carbon Easton ICS Hunter Jr arrows that are made for bows under 40#. After shooting them approx. 7,000 times, they seem to be a very good match for my bow. So, screw-ins I got. BTW, the Combo points on them are 85 gr. When I buy target points to try on them, I only have a choice of 80 or 90 gr. I'll probably get the 90.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Joe Hohmann said:


> BTW, the Combo points on them are 85 gr. When I buy target points to try on them, I only have a choice of 80 or 90 gr. I'll probably get the 90.


There's always a slight difference in that glue-in points are full weight up front, whereas, screw-in points are the weight of the point plus the insert.


----------

